# Yorkie or Chihuahua?



## LincolnsMom (Sep 28, 2010)

Hey everyone,

I know this isn't anything to do with a golden retriever but I need your opinions. In August I am getting a puppy. And I'm trying to decide if I should get a Yorkie or a Chihuahua. 

Does anyone have any experience with either breed? Just trying to figure out the pros and cons of each  Thanks guys


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Lol what happend to a schnauzer? You seemed to be really into those.

Id say long haired Chihuahua though, i think they are super cute.


----------



## LincolnsMom (Sep 28, 2010)

Thank you so much for remembering that!! I've done more research for on the breed and I realise that because I live in an apartment I should get a smaller dog. Plus they can be very yappy and very high energy I don't think I'm in a time in my life where I can have two high energy puppies. I've decided to save the breed for when I retire it will be the dog I show and breed when I have the time and money. 

Plus with a chihuahua or yorkie I can take them with me where ever I go which is something I really miss with lincoln. I always hate having to leave him at home. So schnauzer will always been my fav but I'm not going to get the breed when it isn't a smart time for me to do it. It was a very hard pill to swallow.

I was thinking a long haired and have talked to a proper long haired breeder hmmm


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

From my experience, both are yappy and tend to be aggressive. 

If I were to get a small-breed dog I would get a Cavalier King Charles Spaniel or a Mini American Eskimo. I like fluffy dogs haha.

Mini Shnauzers are also cute.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Ooh, West Highland White Terriers, also good dogs. LOL


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I'd be against both breeds, personally, but that's me.
Both are very yappy, and a lot of them are pretty aggressive. They take a lot of extra care for their teeth as well.

I don't really have anything else for you, but good luck on your search!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

If i had to get a small breed if get a mini pin or a daschund. I think both are SO cute. Or for sure a long haired Chihuahua


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

American Eskimo sizes (Purebred)
Toy: 9-12 inches (23-30cm) 6-10 pounds (2.4-4.5kg)
Miniature: over 12 (30cm) up to 15 inches (38cm) 10-20 pounds (4.5-9kg)
Standard: over 15 inches (38cm) up to 19 inches (48cm) 18-35 pounds (8kg-16kg)


Cavalier King Charles Spaniel (Come in different colors)
Height: 12-13 inches (30-33 cm.)
Weight: 10-18 pounds (5-8 kg.)

Miniature Shnauzer:
Height: 12-14 inches (30-36cm.)
Weight: 10-15 pounds (5-7kg)


West Highland White Terrier:
Height: Dogs 10-12 inches (25-30cm.) Bitches 9-11 inches (23-28cm.)
Weight: Dogs 15-22 pounds (7-10kg.) Bitches 13-16 pounds (6-7kg.)


----------



## DianaM (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm not a fan of chihuahuas.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Cons...they are small and you might step on them  

I have never owned a small dog...I am sure it is how you raise them but our neighbors long hair dachshund is mean and will try to bite your feet. I loved my brothers Jack Russell but she was a hyper little thing. Yorkies are cute but that silky hair looks like more work than grooming two goldens. 

My daughter likes corgi's...not sure why but her boyfriend said not a bad dog to own it couldn't reach the counter.  

I don't know what kind of small dog I would pick...good luck in making your choice.

You should look at the forums for the breeds you are looking for see what they are saying about them.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Chi's are very prone to being aggressive, they have a "Napoleon complex"
(think they are big and tough and need to prove it)
Yorkies are extremely yappy from my experience, though very cute.
My advice would be go back to considering a schnauzer. My mother raised them when I was growing up and showed them both in confirmation and obedience. I never found them to be high energy dogs and we always had a houseful. One time we even had 17 but that was counting a litter of puppies. 
I think you should reconsider that breed, besides terriers hardly shed at all.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Just curious, where will you take this new dog that you can't take Lincoln?


----------



## DianaM (Feb 18, 2010)

Let me just elaborate a little bit. My cousin moved in with us last March and he has a teacup chi. He was fine for a couple months alone, very needy though. But when we got Gracie, he became very annoying and mean. He bit her a couple times. Gracie would try to play and he would growl and snap at her. He peed all over the place, including our new carpet and desk. It happened so fast we barely have time to react. We weren't able to deal with him and Gracie together so when my cousin was not home, he would go into his crate. Then he started his howling which was awful and SOOO loud! He barked constantly too. My cousin moved out in September but I can still smell the dog in that bedroom even after many attempts of cleaning it. Ugh! My other cousin also had a chi and she has anxiety issues and is also very yappy. 

I thought it might have been a training issue, but someone had a chi at our dog school (attending the advanced class for people who show dogs) and even that dog growled at Gracie as it walked by. 

Personally, I've had better experiences with yorkies.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Not a fan of small dogs so my suggestion would be another golden.  

Actually there is 1 small dog that I don't mind, it's a cute little Westie. She has a great temperament, a good energy level (with an off switch), she is really cute and pretty smart. I can't think of a chi or yorkie that I have met that didn't drive me crazy after 3 minutes... :S although I'm sure some people say the same thing about Molson too.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

My parents had a yorkie that they rescued. He was very possesive of my father, did not like my mother going to bed if my father was already their sleeping.

My mother now has a rescued maltese, she is a sweet heart. Have you looked at that breed?


----------



## LincolnsMom (Sep 28, 2010)

I have buit I want a dog that will go everywhere with me. I plan on taking him shoopping etc when I go. I wish Lincoln could go on the bus with me! 

Another big dog isn't an option were in an apartment it wouldn't be fair so my future puppy has to be a toy breed so that Linc still has ample space. I plan on socializing my future puppy constantly I will not have a biter. and will not have a small dog complex i've researched it and I am confident in my abilities in training my future puppy so I am not worried. 

I keep thinking about a schnauzer but I just think that right now it's not a good idea I want a dog that can go everywhere with me and it wouldn't be fair to put a schnauzer in a bag they like to run 

I'm starting to learn towards a Yorkie now but at the same time a chihuahua because I want to change your opinions on the breed when I train him  -silly i know!- I actually had a friend recommend to me a Chinese Crested I was considering it earlier but I couldn't find a proper breeder but now i'm wondering..sigh thank god i have 6 months to decide!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

If I had to pick between those two breeds I would pick yorkie. But if I had to take a smaller breed it would be neither. Those are yappy dogs and being in apt it could cause problems for your neighbors. I like Westies. Since you have Lincoln I would want a dog big enough to play with him and not worry about him hurting him/her. One girl I know has a corgi. I like those dogs too. I have an american eskimo with my three goldens. She is not a mini though.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I think Yorkies are sweeter. That's based on my (minimal) experience with them. <- One of my friends had a little yorkie (she also had a landseer newf, for that matter). 

Then there is also the neighborhood yorkie who will be eaten by an owl if the owners don't wise up and stop letting him outside at night and forgetting to bring him back in.  Again, a sweet little guy.

^ Neither of the above dogs would be the type to be docile or perfect when carried around in a purse. Please don't get a dog just like you would get an accessory.

Case in point, I was at a store last year when somebody brought their Cavalier inside the store. In a purse. And the purse reeked of pee.


----------



## kateann1201 (Jan 9, 2011)

Ehhh, I'm not a little dog fan even though I have a pomeranian. She's an exception to the rule. She's quiet, and would love nothing more than to sleep all day. Think about a maltese. My mom has them and they are SUPER sweet dogs. I don't know squat about Westies except that they are adorable. I wouldn't own a Yorkie or Chi if you PAID me. I can't stand yappy & aggressive.


----------



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

I dislike Yorkie's, Chihuahua and Shih Tzu's and they all seem to be predominant "small dog" breeds. Try a Schipperkee, even though the one I am babysitting now is a PIMA he's really not a bad dog. He's not yappy and after being put in his place has been fantastic. They come in at 10-15 pounds and are pretty handsome. If I had to pick a dog under 20 pounds... it would be a Skip. If you're willing to go up to 20-30 pounds though a Shetland Sheepdog is a great choice...


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm definitely a large dog person but I've had extensive interactions with two adorable yorkies. The first belonged to our next door neighbor. She was not a barker, very obedient and just a very wonderful dog. Our Beau would get on his belly to play with her--so cute! The second yorkie is owned by a friend of mine. This dog resembles a Golden Retriever more than her breed! She is smart, comical, and very quiet. She loves to retrieve balls too! 

We have corgi down the street that plays soccer with his human sister. 

I've known two American Eskimos, both very fearful, one of whom was very aggressive to the point she was muzzled for all veterinary visits. 

Why not visit a shelter and maybe you can get a combo variety, plus rescue an animal and save their life!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Being unemployed, I will admit I watch a LOT of dog training shows. And they all say you should never just carry around a dog. It's missing out on wonderful smells and socialization, it even effects them learning how to walk.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Braccarius said:


> I dislike Yorkie's, Chihuahua and Shih Tzu's and they all seem to be predominant "small dog" breeds. Try a Schipperkee, even though the one I am babysitting now is a PIMA he's really not a bad dog. He's not yappy and after being put in his place has been fantastic. They come in at 10-15 pounds and are pretty handsome. If I had to pick a dog under 20 pounds... it would be a Skip. If you're willing to go up to 20-30 pounds though a Shetland Sheepdog is a great choice...


Schipperkes are intelligent little dogs... but I can't imagine carrying one around in a purse. The one I've seen at class is busy-busy. 

I love Shi-tzus. My barn lady has one. He runs with the shepherds and is the cutest little guy you ever seen. He DOES fall under the category of dogs that I would chop all the fur off if I ever got one. They are more like cart dogs though. <- This goes back to one time I was at Petsmart and somebody came through with three Shis in a cart. My mom and I went gaga.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

No dogs allowed means no dogs regardless of their size.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

GoldenLover84 said:


> Being unemployed, I will admit I watch a LOT of dog training shows. And they all say you should never just carry around a dog. It's missing out on wonderful smells and socialization, it even effects them learning how to walk.


AMEN! The best little dogs I know are ones that act like dogs instead of accessories or worse 'fur babies'.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

GoldenLover84 said:


> Being unemployed, I will admit I watch a LOT of dog training shows. And they all say you should never just carry around a dog. It's missing out on wonderful smells and socialization, it even effects them learning how to walk.


Exactly! I personally do not like small dogs at all (except for Pugs). They are yappy and some are aggressive little ankle biters. We have two Scottish Terriers that live next door to us that do not shut up and are extremely aggressive towards other dogs. I get sick to my stomach whenever I see someone carrying a little dog around everywhere they go. Dogs are animals, not accessories. In fact, DH and I were eating dinner at a restaurant a few weeks ago and this woman had a little Chihuahua sitting in her purse on the chair next to her and she was feeding the dog little pieces of steak from a fork. :no::doh: I don't even know how they got in there with the dog. There is a big sign on the door of the restaurant that says no pets allowed. I'll stick to my larger dogs. :bowl:


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Are there really any stores (besides pet stores) in the Toronto area that allow dogs to go shopping with you? I definitely don't know of any! I agree with the poster that said not to get a dog to use it as an accessory (yes I understand that it's not the only reason why you want a dog, but IMO I would not advertise that, nor would I base my decision of adding a family member based on that), and you said you feel bad when you have to leave Lincoln at home - he's still going to have to stay at home so why can't he stay at home with a sibling there? At least he will have some company!! 

If somebody paid me to have a small dog, I would get the biggest one I could find so that it could actually play with my big dog without being accidentally injured or stepped on.


----------



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

Megora said:


> Schipperkes are intelligent little dogs... but I can't imagine carrying one around in a purse. The one I've seen at class is busy-busy.
> 
> I love Shi-tzus. My barn lady has one. He runs with the shepherds and is the cutest little guy you ever seen. He DOES fall under the category of dogs that I would chop all the fur off if I ever got one. They are more like cart dogs though. <- This goes back to one time I was at Petsmart and somebody came through with three Shis in a cart. My mom and I went gaga.


I'd say they are pretty bright. He picked up things so fast at my place I was actually shocked they were having issues with him. Truly the owner dictates to the dog what is and is not acceptable, and in his case this is definitely an owner created disaster.

From what I've seen its obvious their heritage as a "ratter" as the ones I've been in contact with are extremely high energy and have a decent amount of prey drive. This makes them very trainable but they require consistent exercise and stimulation throughout the day. From the ones I've met (my aunt has two my sister in law has one), I would say they are prone to frustration if ignored but don't appear to be destructive. They are very loyal and extremely confident for a small breed and the ones I've known are not fearful in the least of "hanging with the big boys". As small dogs go... they are one of the few I can tolerate.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

esSJay said:


> Are there really any stores (besides pet stores) in the Toronto area that allow dogs to go shopping with you? I definitely don't know of any! I agree with the poster that said not to get a dog to use it as an accessory (yes I understand that it's not the only reason why you want a dog, but IMO I would not advertise that, nor would I base my decision of adding a family member based on that), and you said you feel bad when you have to leave Lincoln at home - he's still going to have to stay at home so why can't he stay at home with a sibling there? At least he will have some company!!
> 
> If somebody paid me to have a small dog, I would get the biggest one I could find so that it could actually play with my big dog without being accidentally injured or stepped on.


Yes! Agreed! In woodbridge (where i just moved from, in TO) ALL my friends had little yappy things. I hated them! When i lived there my mom said i could get a dog, it just had to be like that and i was like uhh no mom. I'll wait! Now i say id get a little thing, but i know i probably wont because i want a bigger dog.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

LincolnsMom said:


> I have buit I want a dog that will go everywhere with me. I plan on taking him shoopping etc when I go.


Most stores don't allow dogs. Maybe it's just me but I feel that if a store's policy is no dogs then that should stand for no dogs, including ones in bags or purses. Dogs have legs for a reason. It also seems a little unfair to me that you'll get this new dog that will go everywhere with you while Lincoln stays home by himself all the time.


----------



## GoldenSummer (Mar 26, 2010)

GoldenLover84 said:


> From my experience, both are yappy and tend to be aggressive.
> 
> If I were to get a small-breed dog I would get a Cavalier King Charles Spaniel or a Mini American Eskimo. I like fluffy dogs haha.
> 
> Mini Shnauzers are also cute.


 
I agree, every yorkie I have ever met has been very very yappy and bouncy and the few Chihuahuas I've met haven't been much better. Something to take into consideration is their size, your display picture and signature picture show a golden puppy... you get a hyper golden trying to play with a tiny 5 or 10 pound dog and it might actually get hurt. Smaller dogs are definitely more pron to being yappy and biters, you really need to look into the breeds and ideally spend some time with those breeds. If your in an apartment you definitely don't want a known barking breed because it could definitely cause problems for you. Cavalier King Charles have great reputations and every one I've ever seen and met have been wonderful and adorable, their breed is even used as therapy dogs and they are a bit bigger so you dont have to worry so much about the new puppy being hurt while playing. I'd also suggest a shihtzu/shihpoo their good breeds too and again more sturty so less likely of getting hurt. I'm not sure how old your Golden is, but you might want to consider waiting till he reaches a year or so and is a bit calmer and less likely to just pounce on the new puppy while playing.


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

esSJay said:


> Not a fan of small dogs so my suggestion would be another golden.


I agree! :


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Maybe I'm not remembering correctly, but I thought I remembered reading in another thread that you had decided to wait until Lincoln was 2 years old to get another puppy? Isn't Lincoln less than 6 months old right now? I remember him being younger than our Chloe (who just turned 6 months yesterday). I'm just curious, and I hope you don't mind me asking, but what changed?


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

I would worry about a toy doy playing with a young golden. My work colleague breeds Chihuahuas and has had a few broken bones from jumping off laps, sofas etc. Her 16 week old male chi pup had his leg broken while playing with an older pug.


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

My son and daughter in law have a seven year old Chi, Luna. She weighs eight pounds and is not afraid of anything. But she is a sweet dog and very friendly towards people and other dogs. She was a sweet, happy out going puppy and has stayed that way into adulthood. They also have a Chi-Schnauzer mix Chula. 
They have had both dogs since they were pups. Chula was a rescue, she is a little bit on the shy side when it comes to meeting other dogs, but warms up if the other dog does not pose a threat. She is about ten pounds. My grand children are 2 and a half and eight months. 
The dogs are fine with children, my son and daughter in law take them when they get together with their friends. There is usually at least four other dogs along, but it is obvious Luna is the pack leader. My son has a cat also. No problems there, they all play well together. 
In October a Pit that was getting walked by kids that could not control him got away, he zeroed in on Chula and mauled her pretty bad. My daughter in law had gone out through the garage and did not realize Chula had followed her. The Pit cornered her on the front porch, she had run behind some large planters that were on the porch. The Pit grabbed her by the back leg and was trying to pull her out. 
She was mangled pretty good. Luckily my son was home and heard the ruckus and opened the front door, got Chula away from the other dog and threw her into the living room and shut the door. They are not fans of Pits but they do not blame the dog, the owners even the adults could not control him.
Since then Chula has become fearful of other dogs. Both dogs played fine with Millie our Golden and Pearl our lab despite their size. One thing I will say both are barkers and are very good watch dogs. They are quiet though when my son goes away, they are both crate trained. 
I got a Shitzu/Rat Terrier puppy for Christmas. She was 1.5 lbs when I got her. Pearl is very gentle and careful with her. She is now three months old and weighs a little over three pounds. She only barks when she is playing with Pearl and gets real excited. Other wise she is quiet. She crate trained fast is doing pretty good on potty training. We have leashed trained her. She knows sit and retrieves. Her kitchen crate is left open all the time and when she gets tired she puts herself in for naps. 
She goes to bed at nine pm and does not stir until she hears me at 5 am. I am guessing may be she will reach eight pounds and stay fairly small. I just love her and we are amazed at how smart she is and how quickly she learns. She did like to grab our pant legs and play but we have broke her of that by gently telling her no and having a toy in reach to change her attention from our leg to that. But then again all of my dogs when puppies thought that it was a fun game to play. 
Any one of the breeds you have mentioned I would say will make a good pet. I would visit the breeder that you are going to buy from to see how the parents are and if they are fearful or aggressive. I say if the puppy is a happy and outgoing it will usually grow into adulthood the same way if properly brought up. Here are some pics of Pearl with Cricket.


----------



## Paige&Lily (Nov 4, 2010)

Milliesmom, that tug of war picture is ADORABLE! Your pups are soo cute together!


----------



## GoldenSummer (Mar 26, 2010)

goldenjackpuppy said:


> Maybe I'm not remembering correctly, but I thought I remembered reading in another thread that you had decided to wait until Lincoln was 2 years old to get another puppy? Isn't Lincoln less than 6 months old right now? I remember him being younger than our Chloe (who just turned 6 months yesterday). I'm just curious, and I hope you don't mind me asking, but what changed?


If he is only 6 months I would definitely say wait espeically because I believe you mentioned that you are in an apartment building. bringing a puppy into the home while still having a rather young puppy on your hands is going to be tricky, I'd highly suggest waiting till Lincoln is older, trained and calmer before bringing in a new puppy. Its tempting to bring one in sooner but honestly its either easier to get both pups at once and they grow together at the same rate (potty training espeically) or wait till the current puppy is fully trained and ready to have a playmate. I think if you try to take another puppy in right now its going to be very dificult and not as fun or enjoyable as if you waited. Thats my opinion and experience I've seen happen with friends and family. Who knows, maybe in a year or so you will have a larger apt or house and have more room because even at two years he is going to be excited and hyper and happy about a new pup in the home.


----------



## Wimbles (Mar 25, 2010)

esSJay said:


> Not a fan of small dogs so my suggestion would be another golden.
> 
> Actually there is 1 small dog that I don't mind, it's a cute little Westie. She has a great temperament, a good energy level (with an off switch), she is really cute and pretty smart. I can't think of a chi or yorkie that I have met that didn't drive me crazy after 3 minutes... :S although I'm sure some people say the same thing about Molson too.


Totally with you on this one though if I HAD to choose, on looks alone and some friends dogs would probably go for Lhaso Apso or Bichon Frise. My Grandad who had big dogs all his life would refer to Yorkies as Dishmops!! He was a born and bred Yorkshireman too!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

A good suggestion for you is a cocker spaniel. They aren't as small as you'd like, but they make great dogs!

I agree with waiting until your Lincoln is older. We raised my two dogs as puppies together, and boy was it a workout!


----------



## Kally76 (Jun 14, 2010)

My sister-in-law has a chi. We all love the little fellow. But he is *EVIL*. No other words for him. He's just mean! He is very attached to her and no-one else is even allowed to look at her when he is around. We've just all learned to take him with a grain of salt and go on about our business.

Check into Rat Terriers. I've always had one with my big dogs. She's not yappy and even though we live out in the country with a lot of space I think she would've been just as happy in an apartment. She loves to just sit and cuddle all day.


----------



## DianaM (Feb 18, 2010)

Lisa_and_Willow. said:


> I would worry about a toy doy playing with a young golden. My work colleague breeds Chihuahuas and has had a few broken bones from jumping off laps, sofas etc. Her 16 week old male chi pup had his leg broken while playing with an older pug.


I agree. That was one big reason we couldn't have the chi and Gracie together. She would try to play with him and I was seriously worried she would kill him. Not because she was trying to hurt him but because she's a puppy and she didn't know better. A teacup puppy is going to be TINY.. like fit in the palm of your hand tiny. That could be really dangerous.

One time I watched dogs 101 and they described the chi as a good watch dog and loyal. To me that means loud and possessive lol.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

We've had several chihuahuas through our shelter and actually have some right now. They require knowledgable homes. My friend owns a show chihuahua who is also an agility champ - you should see him make those jumps (off course they have to lower the bars for him). I like him because he acts like a dog and gets treated that way but most chihuahuas don't and therefore they get a bad rap.

I'd love a cavalier.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Just curious... why would you take a little dog somewhere if you don't take Lincoln? Are you thinking it will be one of those little "keep it in your purse" dogs? In my experience as a trainer, all that carrying them around in purses often contributes to fearful and aggressive behavior.

Both can have bad teeth.
Yorkies are known for bad knees. In fact, both are prone to a variety of health problems.

If you decide to go Yorkie, I'd definitely stay away from teacup size and go "normal" size. 

I also think that when dealing with reputable breeders, both are pretty expensive.

Then there's the size difference between Lincoln and the new dog.... that's a big size difference. You'll have to be mindful of that.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I had a mini schnauzer in the 70's. He wasn't yappy at all. Yorkies are cute but very small. Not a fan of Chihuahuas.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Ugh, neither, lol. Every chihuahua I've met has either been overly "HI I AM BARKING DON'T TOUCH ME I WILL BITE YOU!" or... well, that's the only kind I've met. I've met one yorkie, and she was also very mean.

Frankly, these little purse dogs I think are terrible ideas for apartments because all they do is yap yap yap.

I like the suggestion of a cocker spaniel. My roommate has a cocker and he is SO sweet and quiet. But... I really think maybe you should just focus on the dog you have, yeah? I feel sorry for Lincoln if you're going to go out and get a puppy just so you can carry it around in a purse (bad idea, btw) and take it everywhere with you while Lincoln sits at home. And as others said, no dogs means, well... NO dogs, big or little, in your purse or not.

Sorry about being blunt, I just really dislike chihuahuas and yorkies.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

How can you not want to take one of these home LOL


----------



## TuckersMom (Sep 26, 2010)

Chihuahua!! I love them to pieces. I have a chihuahua/pomeranian mix back home and she looks like a mini golden! well, to me she does  

Yorkies just are too yappy and can be aggressive because they are so possessive of their owners.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

One thing about caveliers... make sure you go with a good breeder and talk to that breeder and your vet about heart health. 

My sister is friends with a cavelier breeder/shower and had at one time wanted to bring one home until the breeder told her all of the hard facts about the breed. Even about her own dogs who were carefully bred. 

*shudders* I would not want to have a dog who could have a heart attack at any moment.


----------



## TuckersMom (Sep 26, 2010)

I have one question... the OP asked for opinions on which of the two to get... so why is everyone bashing the breeds? Shouldnt we help her weigh the options of the two rather than stating how much you cant stand them?


----------



## GoldenSummer (Mar 26, 2010)

TuckersMom said:


> I have one question... the OP asked for opinions on which of the two to get... so why is everyone bashing the breeds? Shouldnt we help her weigh the options of the two rather than stating how much you cant stand them?


I don't think people are bashing the breeds, I think people are trying to be realistic and help her understand more about the breeds shes considering. Personally I am strong on the size difference and the very realistic chance that a tiny dog could end up badly hurt and or killed totally by accident by having a young Golden who doesn't understand to be careful yet. The little dog will want to play and not understand that they need to be careful for themselves too. Both the dogs she has mentioned are known barkers and living in an apartment building that is something to consider because I would hate to see her end up being evicted over the barking (aka noise violations) and I can tell you as someone who lives in Ontario that finding rentals who will take dogs are hard to come by (even though tis totally ilegal to refuse or evict on that basis) there are consiquences to getting a tiny tea cup dog espeically while having a 6 month larger puppy already at home. She wanted to hear opinions and or experiences and I think everyone so far has just been very blunt and honest about their opinions and experiences. Its by no means a way to attack teh breed but you are going from one extreme not only in size but personality and it could go very badly and I think people are just wanting to help her keep from going through that type of situation. As someone who has had both large and small breed dogs and mixes of sizes that it is something you have to be careful about espeically with the younger ages.


----------



## TuckersMom (Sep 26, 2010)

As I was writing that I got a call from my mom and she was just getting back from the vet; her 3lb maltese choked on her food and went into some sort of convulsive shock! There definitely are things to be careful about when it comes to small breeds, that is for certain!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Megora said:


> One thing about caveliers... make sure you go with a good breeder and talk to that breeder and your vet about heart health.
> 
> My sister is friends with a cavelier breeder/shower and had at one time wanted to bring one home until the breeder told her all of the hard facts about the breed. Even about her own dogs who were carefully bred.
> 
> *shudders* I would not want to have a dog who could have a heart attack at any moment.



Yeah, Cavaliers are SOOO cute and really sweet, but unfortunately they have that heart issue.  My uncle had a cav and god he was the nicest dog ever but at the age of 4 he went in for a routine teeth cleaning, had a heart attack on the surgery table and died. It was so sad.


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

i would say go for a toy poodle, Every toy poodle i have meet has been very friendly towards me and my dogs. They can be yappy if not trained properly, Toy poodles are very intelligent. Theres a toy poodle that goes to obedience here it is very smart and listens to everything the owner says. They are high maintance dog as they do not shed or have a doggy odour, They require to be groomed every 6-8 weeks by a professional. You will also need to brush them weekly but if it were me being so small i would brush daily while it sits in your lap.
One thing is treat them like you do a large dog,do not baby them thats when you have problems. Most people who own little dogs don't bother training them. They carry them everywhere. If another dog approaches they pick them up. I find that is not a good idea as it will just make the dog fearful which then it will bite etc.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Before I got Lucy I was thinking about a small dog. Things in japan are not really big dog orientated. I always wanted a golden retriever but thought about how we would manage in a small dog country. I went to the park many times and just watched all the different breeds and asked many questions to peole I never knew. My mother said.... the only dog she had ever been bitten by was a yorkie!! Maybe that particular yorkie was just a bad tempered one.... I don't know. 

I decided on a golden. It was the best choice I could have made. I bought a new car for Lucy ...a big one!! And I made the decision that if Lucy couldn't go somewhere then I wouldn't go!!

I know it is cute to have your little dog with wherever you go...they do it all the time here. 

I personally think that to take a new little dog everywhere you go and to leave Lincoln at home alone is just too sad. 

Lincoln is still a puppy himself.... Lincoln wants to go everywhere with you too. 

Sorry.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

I've not had Yorkies or Chihuahuas but my niece has a Chi - she is a total brat - chews everything and at 8 months still peeing in the house. People think the tiny dogs don't need training. :doh:

I have had Silkys (much like a Yorkie but bigger 8-10lbs.) and they can be ankle biters. You sort of have to avoid running as their instinct is to chase. 

If you want a lump you can carry around, get a Pekingese. They are the laziest things - at least my SisInLaws was. Take her for a walk? Hah! Halfway down the block maybe - then you had to carry her! : 

I've heard the King Charles Spaniels are the most similar in personality to a Golden. Just be careful as I've heard there are a lot of health issues with the breed.

Whatever you get, do make sure you train, train, train it like you did with your Golden.


----------



## The Magic of Macy (Oct 7, 2010)

This might make some ppl mad but did you know you can get "toy" aussie sheppards?! Sorry, I know this is totally unrelated to your question.. 
If I _had_ to choose between CHi or Yorkie, I'd go with yorkie. BUT I for sure do not prefer small dogs and would never own one. Everyone is different, and whatever you decide you will be happy with!  The dogs gonna love ya no matter what! 

Available Puppies - Toy Australian Shepherds


----------



## xSLZx (Jul 25, 2010)

Coming into this late, but i have a chihuahua/fox terrier. We had him long before we got Sage, and he's a 'momma's boy'. He doesn't care for Sage much. Never has interest in playing with her, growls at her when she bothers him (which is all the time), SOMETIMES we get lucky and they run and play together in the back yard, but it's not often. I think you'd have better luck with a yorkie!

I can only judge from having the chihuahua first though. Maybe bringing a new chihuahua puppy into the mix may be a different story! Mine was already used to being the only dog. I love him though! he's a good dog, and he's good with the kids. He just doesn't want to be bothered with our GR. lol


----------



## xSLZx (Jul 25, 2010)

They snuggle sometimes though


----------



## booklady (Mar 3, 2009)

Have you considered a "big" little dog? A Pug or a Boston? They can have eye problems, but they have much sturdier bones and don't seem to be as one-person as the Chis I've known nor as yappy as the Yorkies. 

(And the Pug and Boston rescues are being swamped! - a lot of great little push faces out there.)


----------



## LincolnsMom (Sep 28, 2010)

Update: I wanted to let you know I picked a dog I am getting a Yorkie a little boy.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

I've never met a chi that was friendly. I have met several yorkies that were absolutely adorable, and friendly to boot, but I probably still wouldn't want to own one. And if I ever did, it would have to be a bigger one (which is good because it would be a rescue and in rescue you find lots of "out of breed standard" dogs). My friend has a maltese/poodle mix who is absolutely the cutest, most affectionate dog I've ever met. A rescue also. She takes him everywhere, and only carries him where he needs to be carried, otherwise he walks like a real dog. Bichons are very cute too, and I've heard they have better temperaments than your typical "small dogs". My bf's parents have a shih tzu and he's a really good dog too, loves kids, loves to play, isn't yappy. But he can't go 8 hours alone without having an accident.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I can't say that I've had any good experiences with a chihuahua, I've never even let one get close to Daisy. 

But yorkies .... one of Daisy's all-time best play friends was a yorkie named Little Bit. They had so much fun together (Little Bit has since passed  ). Very smart, and fast!! If Daisy pounced or gave chase, Little Bit was under a chair or table or some other place that Daisy couldn't get to. I didn't worry about them together at all, great entertainment.

I think you made a good choice!


----------

